# [Gentoo]Probleme carte réseau

## KignolE

((Re)(Re))Bonjour...

Décidément je m'en sort pas....

Apres les 2 autres problemes que je vous ai exposé.. et qui sont résolu  :Wink: 

voilà qu'une autre mer.... m'arrive.

Pdt l'installation de gentoo avec le livecd ma carte réseau 3Com 3C905C était reconnu et j'accedais au net (ping google)

et maintenant que j'ai redemarrer sans le livecd : eth0->device not found...

Que faut il faire ?

J'ai parcourru un peu le forum mais j'ai pas trouver réponse a mon probleme ou celle ci était trop compliquer...

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Adrien

 *KignolE wrote:*   

> Pdt l'installation de gentoo avec le livecd ma carte réseau 3Com 3C905C était reconnu et j'accedais au net (ping google)
> 
> et maintenant que j'ai redemarrer sans le livecd : eth0->device not found...
> 
> Que faut il faire ?

 

Salut!   :Smile: 

Vois-tu ton interface eth0 si tu fais un :

```
# ifconfig -a
```

Si ça n'est pas le cas c'est que tu as du oublier le support pour ta carte dans le kernel.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour,

et bien soit tu as oublié de compilé le driver en dur dans ton kernel ou bien soit tu l'as compilé en module (un M devant) et tu as oublié de le monter. Alors tu fais un modprobe <le nom de ton module>

Mais je te conseil de le compiler en dur dans ton noyau.

----------

## Trevoke

Quitte a passer pour un mechant.. Tu as bien configure ta carte dans ton kernel?

Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> 10/100Mbit -> ... On la voit pas dans 3Com mais elle a pas un nom special cette carte, genre etherpower ou quelque chose?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Si si, le nom est explicite,

```

[*] 3COM

[ ] 3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support (NEW) 
```

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Device Drivers -> Networking Support -> 10/100Mbit -> ... On la voit pas dans 3Com mais elle a pas un nom special cette carte, genre etherpower ou quelque chose?

 

Euhh, si je crois que c'est dans 3com...   :Rolling Eyes:  (pas de kernel sous la main ceci dit)

@KignolE: 

Au cas où tu l'aurais mis en module dans le kernel tu fais simplement:

```
# echo "3c59x" >> /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

# modules-update

# modprobe 3c59x
```

----------

## KignolE

je suis quasiment sur d'avoir fais ce ke dis Kurgan c'est a dire pas en module ds le kernel

et ifconfig -a jla voit pas et j'ai ip:127.0.0.1

alors qu'avt j'avais la bonne adrese ip

----------

## KignolE

si je veut verifier je fais comment pour aller ds le kernel ?

----------

## Poischack

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bizarre, par contre un petit conseil, évite le language SMS si tu ne veux pas te faire engueuler (je ne vise personne, mais il gueule pour les titres non conforme aussi   :Wink:  )

----------

## KignolE

desolé pour l'écriture moi aussi je deteste le langage sms mais c'est juste des abréviations de temps en temp puis je m'en rend pas compte...

Je vais faire attention  :Wink: 

----------

## KignolE

j'ai rajouter des drivers ds le kernel ( et pas en module)

j'ai rebooter mais ca ne marche tjs pas...

----------

## Zazbar

Bonjour,

J'avas un petite question off concernant cela :

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Mais je te conseil de le compiler en dur dans ton noyau.

 

J'ai lu beaucoup de threads ici disant qu'il fallait compiler les drivers (reseau, usb, graphique, ..) en durs plutot qu'en modules .... y a til une raison a cela ? Gain de performance ? cela evite de remplir le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x ? 

Parce que je ne vois pas vraiment ce que cela change, les mettre dans le noyau l'alourdit et force a tout charger meme si on ne les veut pas (je pense aux ordis portables qui n'ont pas forcement le reseau a disposition et donc ce pilote n'est pas nécéssaire d'etre chargé, ou bien les imprimantes qui peuvent parfois ne pas etre connectés ..)

bon voila c'est un peu off mais je me posais la question ...

----------

## KignolE

lorsque je lance gentoo (apres grub)

lorsqu'il fais la vérification (avec les ok en vert sur la droite) j'ai des erreurs :

Some local filesystem failed to mount

eth0 does not exist

netmount was not startedLast edited by KignolE on Wed Sep 07, 2005 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@Zazbar: ben en fait, moi je met les drivers que j'utilise souvent en dur dans le noyau, dons mes cartes graphiques je les utilise plus que très très beaucoup souvent   :Wink: 

Mais par exemple, pour ma carte TV, j'ai mis le driver en module, ensuite à toi de voir comment tu gère ta bécane

@KignolE: hummm, il doit te manquer des drivers dans ton noyau.

Moi pour faire mes noyaux, je fais un lspci et un dmesg dans un terminal chacun et un autre terminal pour la config noyau.

----------

## KignolE

si j'essaye une autre carte reseau faudra que je modifie le kernel aussi ?

----------

## Poischack

Oui à par situ mets toutes les autres en modules,

pour ma part j'ai tout mon matos en dur rien en modules (par soucis de simplicité)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

ouai à moins que ce soit le même model   :Wink: 

----------

## KignolE

J'ai essayer avec une autre carte du meme modele -> idem

et une autre etherlink prtiquement pareil et ca marche toujours pas....

mais pourquoi ca me met Some local filesystem failed to mount 

et comment reparer....

----------

## Poischack

Ca n'a pas de rapport, là faut jeter un oeil à /etc/fstab

----------

## KignolE

le livecd detecte bien ma carte...

il doit y avoir un driver ou je ne sais quoi sur le cd qu'il n'y a pas sur mon dur....

----------

## KignolE

Pas de solution.... ?

Esct-ce ke je doit recommencer l'installation depuis le début ? ca ne me dérange pas ce me fera pratiquer... mais si ca sert a rien....   :Laughing: 

----------

## Zazbar

Bah si tu refais les memes manips, je ne pense pas que cela serve a grand chose (tu auras encore le mem problème) ..... Gentoo ne fonctionne pas comme windows (un coup ca marche pas reinstall et ca remarche) ... je pense qu'il te faut d'abord trouver la solution a ton problème .... par contre j'avoue, après avoir lu les differents tests que tu as fait , sécher un peu ....

----------

## yoyo

Inutile de tout refaire.

 *KignolE wrote:*   

> j'ai rajouter des drivers ds le kernel ( et pas en module)

 Peux-tu détailler cette procédure (comment tu as fait : config, compilation, copie etc.) jusqu'au reboot stp.

----------

## robinhood

```
[*]   3COM cards                                                 

<M>     3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support  │ │

< >     3cr990 series "Typhoon" support            
```

Ils precisent dans l'aide "select MII" qui correspond à ça (2.6.13 chez moi):

```
[*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)         

<*>   Generic Media Independent Interface device support (NEW)
```

----------

## KignolE

>yoyo 

cd /usr/src/linux 

make menuconfig

ensuite je suis allez ds devices drivers etc... jusqu'aux cartes réseaux puis j'en ai ajouter qui étaient suceptible de fonctionner...

Ensuite je quitte la config du kernel puis je save et reboot...

----------

## truc

 *KignolE wrote:*   

> >yoyo 
> 
> puis je save et reboot...

 

euh.. puis tu save, puis tu compiles et t'installes, puis tu montes /boot puis tu recopie le tralala dans/boot, et tu modifie eventuellement ton grub et là seulement tu rebootes!!! seulement maintenant oui  :Very Happy: 

pour lesétapes précises, ce sont les mêmes quedans le manuel

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir  KignolE ,

C'est peut-être à côté de la plaque mais, à tout zazar quand tu fais un lsmod, n'aurais-tu pas un module eth1394  ?

Si oui, tu peux essayer la manip suivante :

  dans le fichier /etc/modules.d/aliases

  tu mets :

alias eth1394 off

 puis tu lances un modules-update

avec un poil de pôt cela sera bon au reboot

 A+:jlp

----------

## KignolE

truc > tu pourrais détaillé plus les étapes ou alors me dire a peu près ou cela se trouve ds la doc...

merci bcp pour vos reponses

----------

## Zazbar

salut !

En ce qui concerne la compilation du noyeau, regardes la :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap3

----------

## broen

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je relance ce post parce que le titre me correspond et que ce problème n'est pas résolu...

Voilà j'ai installer ma gentoo (2.6) avec une compilation du noyan à la main et en activant mes drivers de carte réseau en dur dans le noyau.

C'est une carte Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit, et à prioris c'est le driver Tigon 3 qu'il faut activer.

Malgrés ca au démarrage j'ai un :

```
*   eth0 does not exist
```

de même avec un 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Voilà, j'espere que vous pourrez m'aider et n'hésitez pas à me demander d'autres renseignements !

----------

## widan

 *broen wrote:*   

> C'est une carte Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit, et à prioris c'est le driver Tigon 3 qu'il faut activer.

 

Et il y a quoi dans dmesg à propos de la carte ("dmesg | grep tg3") ?

----------

## broen

Rien de chez rien.

( avec un " dmesg | grep Error" j'ai 10 erreurs qui ne font pas reference à ma carte ethernet (à prioris)

"grep eth0" rien aussi )

Voilà...

----------

## broen

Bon bah, j'ai résolu mon probleme :

dans le "help" du menuconfig, il dise que c'est preferable de le compiler en module le Tigon3. Et, effectivement c'est mieux !   :Very Happy: 

Voilà.

(PS : quel console font utilisez-vous ? bon faudrait peut-être créer un autre topic pour ca...)

----------

